# MBGFC Labor Day Tournament September 3-5



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

Who's in?


----------



## Caspr21 (Oct 4, 2007)

is BP putting up some money in the calcutta?:thumbup:


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

Caspr21 said:


> is BP putting up some money in the calcutta?:thumbup:


Haha they ought to. You and Dave in?


----------



## Caspr21 (Oct 4, 2007)

last I asked him I think he has a wedding to be in............so probably not


----------



## Nilram (Mar 20, 2010)

I would like to see a bit more water open up before labor day weekend, but we're in.


----------



## Stallion (Jun 19, 2008)

We are in. Looking forward to it. Called MBGFC today and there are approx. 40 boats pre-registered.

Have a very good feeling that more water will be open by mid next week.:no:


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

Stallion said:


> We are in. Looking forward to it. Called MBGFC today and there are approx. 40 boats pre-registered.
> 
> Have a very good feeling that more water will be open by mid next week.:no:



That's awesome. Stop by if you're there. I'll be working one of the booths


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

We thought long and hard about it as we will be down there, but after factoring in everything we have decided as of now not to fish, just too little water open (now) combined with Hilton's showing closest blue water off Cuba and Venezuela (Ha Ha!). We might change our mind at last moment if conditions/water openings improve. I will try to run you down and put a face with the name and shake a hand or to. good luck if you do fish.

MSyellowfin / Robert


----------



## skindeep (May 31, 2009)

We are in.


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

7 more days!


----------



## Stallion (Jun 19, 2008)

*MBGFC Labor Day tournament update*

Just received a call from a MBGFC official who just got off the phone with the head of NOAA. NOAA will be opening a significant portion of water tomorrow that according to NOAA "will make all anglers very happy." Just passing along the good news.:thumbup:

For those of you that were on the fence as to whether to fish - hopefully this will get you off. No more excuses... The weather is going to be ideal, there will be plenty of open water to fish and the bite has to be on with there being no pressure all summer. :thumbsup:

See you at the Captain's meeting, this is going to be a great tournament. By the way, I might as well just start preparing now because my work product is at an all time low!!!!!


----------



## Stressless (Oct 2, 2007)

Well, it was good RUMINT (Rumor Intelligence) :001_huh:

So far Nada from NOAA.

Stressless


----------

